# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Bán máy ép phun

## phatnguyen86

CTY CP Nhựa Rạng Đông có nhu cầu bán MÁY ÉP PHUN. Máy hiện đang hoạt động tốt.
Đây là một số thông tin về máy:

1/ Hãng sản xuất: SHINE WELL – ĐÀI LOAN
2/ Model: SW – 150B
3/ Năm sản xuất: 2007. Năm lắp đặt 2008
4/ Các thông số kỹ thuật chính:
+ Đường kính trục vít: 36 mm
+ Áp suất phun: 2310 (kg/cm2)
+ Năng suất: 51 (kg/h)
+ Công suất điện: 26.5 (KW)
+ Kích thước máy (DxRxC): 5200 x 1350 x 1700 (mm)
+ Trọng lượng máy: 5.5 (Tấn)

Hình ảnh chụp thực tế:





SĐT: 0982 185 356
Địa chỉ liên hệ: Cty CP Nhựa Rạng Đông
190 Lạc Long Quân,P3,Q11,TPHCM

----------

